# Hiawatha Arrow Horn-less, opinions please!



## Bikermaniac (Aug 24, 2017)

I recently acquired this beautiful bike form a fellow Cabe member (thanks Mike). It was fully restored but it had some reproduction parts like the handlebar, grips and pedals that I just replaced with the originals.
The thing is that this model came hornless so I was wondering what would be a good option of horn to install on it without affecting the general view and design of the bike. I would like to hear some opinions about it. Thanks in advance for your input. Nelson.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2017)

I always kinda like the Rowdy. Its compact but cool looking. Just a side note on Arrows. These were generally not 'equipped' bikes and by that I mean most of them did not come with Lobdell horizontal spring seats, Airflo bars, or horn. Much the same with the No-Nose but everyone always dolls these bikes up--including the ones I own! Below is a pic of an original Arrow I owned and this was how this bike came. I sold it and it looks different today! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 25, 2017)

As long as it sounds like this your fine


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 25, 2017)

Great picture Nelson, I don't have horns on the other 2 arrows either.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I recently acquired this beautiful bike form a fellow Cabe member (thanks Mike). It was fully restored but it had some reproduction parts like the handlebar, grips and pedals that I just replaced with the originals.
> The thing is that this model came hornless so I was wondering what would be a good option of horn to install on it without affecting the general view and design of the bike. I would like to hear some opinions about it. Thanks in advance for your input. Nelson.
> 
> View attachment 665482




I thought that setting looked really familiar. We go to Savannah at least once a year. I took some really great shots of the Cotton Exchange this past Spring. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought that setting looked really familiar. We go to Savannah at least once a year. I took some really great shots of the Cotton Exchange this past Spring. V/r Shawn




It's Savannah GA, beautiful place and the food...man, that's something else.
Yeah, you're right, those were mostly unequipped bikes, as you can see in this ad (thanks for the ad Steve). Thanks for the input on the Rowdy horn.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> As long as it sounds like this your fine




Ha, love it...thanks


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Great picture Nelson, I don't have horns on the other 2 arrows either.  Hope all is well.




Sorry for snatching your photo Mike. Yes many people don't have horns in their arrow and I'm sure many don't need them or want them, but that's not my case.
Hope you're feeling better now, I'm glad to see you back in the hobby.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 25, 2017)

No worries about a picture.  It's a good shot though.  Even in the hospital I was on all the bike sites!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> No worries about a picture.  It's a good shot though.  Even in the hospital I was on all the bike sites!




Awesome! Bikes will give you strength... Never stop fighting my friend!


----------



## kreika (Aug 25, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I recently acquired this beautiful bike form a fellow Cabe member (thanks Mike). It was fully restored but it had some reproduction parts like the handlebar, grips and pedals that I just replaced with the originals.
> The thing is that this model came hornless so I was wondering what would be a good option of horn to install on it without affecting the general view and design of the bike. I would like to hear some opinions about it. Thanks in advance for your input. Nelson.
> 
> View attachment 665482




Beautiful bike! Nice score!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 25, 2017)

kreika said:


> Beautiful bike! Nice score!




Thanks man.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 27, 2017)

How do a pair like this will look on it? (credit to JD56 for the picture).


----------



## kreika (Aug 27, 2017)

Put em on let's see.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 27, 2017)

kreika said:


> Put em on let's see.




Aww man, I wish they were mine.


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's my set up similar to what you were thinking about. Your light and horn would be closer together I imagine with those crazy cool bars.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Here's my set up similar to what you were thinking about. Your light and horn would be closer together I imagine with those crazy cool bars.
> View attachment 667521 View attachment 667522




Thanks for the picture. Yeah due to the arrow bars the light and horn has to be very close together, which by the way I like. Hopefully I will get the "deluxe" models of the EA horn and light. They should look awesome!


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Thanks for the picture. Yeah due to the arrow bars the light and horn has to be very close together, which by the way I like. Hopefully I will get the "deluxe" models of the EA horn and light. They should look awesome!




Well honestly you could just about put anything on there and it'd look great. Congrats again on the bike! I've wanted to own an Arrow or Speedline since the early 90's. Totally scared of throwing down that much dough and the bike being shipped.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Well honestly you could just about put anything on there and it'd look great. Congrats again on the bike! I've wanted to own an Arrow or Speedline since the early 90's. Totally scared of throwing down that much dough and the bike being shipped.




Well I sold a couple of bikes to get this one, and I'm very happy with it. An just like you I was terrified of the shipping so I drove to pick it up in person, thankfully it was a 8 hr drive only...but it worth it.


----------



## kreika (Aug 28, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Well I sold a couple of bikes to get this one, and I'm very happy with it. An just like you I was terrified of the shipping so I drove to pick it up in person, thankfully it was a 8 hr drive only...but it worth it.




Finding one in Cali for sale....maybe? lol California dreamin.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Finding one in Cali for sale....maybe? lol California dreamin.




Why not? everything is possible...good luck!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Thanks for the picture. Yeah due to the arrow bars the light and horn has to be very close together, which by the way I like. Hopefully I will get the "deluxe" models of the EA horn and light. They should look awesome!



I think the EA light and horn look great on those bars..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 9, 2017)

But I would just wire up a horn off the light bracket insIde the tank and mount a button on the handlebars. There should be a little room around the headtube to sneak some wires through.


----------



## eisopt (Sep 10, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Why not? everything is possible...good luck!



Really a Great bike...That bike is a true keeper
Dave


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 13, 2017)

Really nice looking bicycle!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2017)

eisopt said:


> Really a Great bike...That bike is a true keeper
> Dave






THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Really nice looking bicycle!!




Thanks guys.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> But I would just wire up a horn off the light bracket insIde the tank and mount a button on the handlebars. There should be a little room around the headtube to sneak some wires through.




That could be a good option too. There's plenty of room for the horn inside the tank and enough space to pull some wires out of the tank to hook a horn button.


----------

